# Propane hose questions



## toddmog (Jan 20, 2014)

Question one...how do I resolve this issue? I put teflon tape around the threads, but its leaking before the threads.  Thoughts?













bubbles_zps2d9213f9.jpg



__ toddmog
__ Jan 20, 2014






Question two...how do I remove the hose from the regulator?  I ordered a needle valve and want to get the proper fittings to install it, but I'm not sure how to get the hose out of the regulator.  Help!













connection_zps9fae84a8.jpg



__ toddmog
__ Jan 20, 2014


----------



## nola saints smoker (Jan 21, 2014)

Did you use the yellow teflon tape or the white? Yellow is made for propane/gas.

As for your second question, you will need to cut off the regulator. I had one like that (junk) and had to use a hose repair kit and then you can add your fittings.


----------



## toddmog (Jan 21, 2014)

I used white since I had it on hand.  I'll pick up some yellow to see if it makes a difference.  I'm not sure if it will though, given where the leak is.  I'm debating between splicing in the valve with barb fittings and hose clamps or just buying a new regulator kit from Bayou Classic with a needle valve already in it.  My hesitation there is seeing people say that the high pressure regulator may not be safe.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Jan 21, 2014)

when I use my seafood boiler I never use a regulator-it may not be safe but never had a problem and I've been doing it that way for over 25 years.

The yellow tape should solve the problem as it looks like the leak is coming from the threads.

I have an adjustable regulator that I use for my propane stove and plan on using it for the Smoke Vault I have on order in place of a needle valve.

this is the one I have.


If it does not work with the Smoke Vault then I'll have to get a needle valve.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2014)

Do not use Teflon tape.....  the fitting that is leaking is a compression fitting or flare fitting.....   Where the two surfaces mate, there is a problem... scratch, dent etc...   Tighten, loosen, turn, tighten, loosen, turn.....  inspect the two faces a determine the problem and fix it.. or replace the two mating surfaces.....


----------



## nola saints smoker (Jan 21, 2014)

I have one like the one in the picture and it's not a compression fitting. It has regular threads. I used the yellow teflon tape and my connection does not leak.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Jan 21, 2014)

After looking at it a bit further, maybe it is a compression fitting and simply needs to be tightened. Remove the tape and tighten. The one I have is very similiar but it's not a compression fitting and mine does not leak.


----------



## toddmog (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a flare fitting and it's tight.  One of the male threads looks a little buggered up.  I'll have to see if I can smooth it out with a file.  Otherwise I guess I'll be contacting Masterbuilt.  I just got the unit for Christmas and have only seasoned it...was hoping to smoke something this weekend.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2014)

toddmog said:


> It's a flare fitting and it's tight.  One of the male threads looks a little buggered up.  I'll have to see if I can smooth it out with a file.  Otherwise I guess I'll be contacting Masterbuilt.  I just got the unit for Christmas and have only seasoned it...was hoping to smoke something this weekend.



Threads on a flare fitting have no effect on the gas seal.....  The two "mating surfaces" are where the seal is made...


----------



## toddmog (Jan 21, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Threads on a flare fitting have no effect on the gas seal..... The two "mating surfaces" are where the seal is made...


I'm sure it doesn't make any difference, but it's the top two threads closest to the mating surface.  I don't see any issues with my untrained eyes.  I've emailed the pics to MB customer service.  We shall see what they say.













valve_small_zps7beb7dfb.jpg



__ toddmog
__ Jan 21, 2014


















hose_small_zpsfd397573.jpg



__ toddmog
__ Jan 21, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2014)

The flared portion inside the "nut" appears to be damaged and a little dirty...   run some steel wool in there and polish it up...  then look at that flared surface for damage...   There appears to be a "ding", dent type that could be causing your problem...

If all else fails, a thin layer of "gas pipe" thread liquid sealant sparingly applied to the flared portion with a Q-tip, might fill in those grooves and ding, and give a good seal....   It may have to be reapplied when that assembly is taken apart...  be sure to check for leaks, like you did previously....  YOU DID GOOD, checking for leaks....  You'd be surprised how many folks skip that step....   BONUS POINTS for the leak check.....


Dave


----------



## toddmog (Jan 21, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The flared portion inside the "nut" appears to be damaged and a little dirty... run some steel wool in there and polish it up... then look at that flared surface for damage... There appears to be a "ding", dent type that could be causing your problem...
> 
> If all else fails, a thin layer of "gas pipe" thread liquid sealant sparingly applied to the flared portion with a Q-tip, might fill in those grooves and ding, and give a good seal.... It may have to be reapplied when that assembly is taken apart... be sure to check for leaks, like you did previously.... YOU DID GOOD, checking for leaks.... You'd be surprised how many folks skip that step.... BONUS POINTS for the leak check.....
> 
> ...


Steel wool cleaned it up nicely, but it's still leaking.  I'll try some sealant in the near future.  I'll need to pick some up anyway when I put the needle valve in.  Thanks for the help so far.  Maybe MB will send a new regulator hose assembly.


----------



## toddmog (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, so much for Masterbuilt's stellar customer service.  After no reply to my email, I called them.  Unfortunately, they are out of regulator hose assemblies and have no idea when they will be in stock..."it could be one month or three, we just don't know."  Their suggestion was to exchange the entire unit for a new one at Home Depot.  I'm sorry, but I'm not driving 50 miles round trip to exchange a brand new unit!  Ok, I'm done ranting!

So, any recommendations for a replacement regulator kit that will work with the Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel two door model?  I'd like something like the Bayou Classic regulators with built in needle valve.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2014)

Find a small tube of "GAS" approved thread sealant and sparingly apply it to the "acorn" part of the fitting and tighten the joint....  All you are looking for is a "gas tight" seal....















Pipe thread sealant.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 23, 2014


----------



## cecil (Jan 24, 2014)

I have used Teflon tape while working for the gas company. If you use more than one or two wraps you will not get a good seal. If the fitting is brass you do not need to use tape. Brass is a soft metal and is self sealing. The tape will not allow a proper connection to the other fitting.


----------



## butch cassidy (Jan 25, 2014)

Just go to a propane place, that also sells parts. I just bought an entire hose,regulator, and needle valve assembly yesterday. $25.95 to put on my GOSM. I asked about Teflon tape, He said not to use, just make sure it is tight. It is a Bayou Classic brand. It is all assembled, just attach to burner and propane.


----------



## toddmog (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought a Bayou Classic kit last night from amazon. If MB ever sends a replacement, I'll put the other needle valve in it.


----------



## toddmog (Feb 4, 2014)

toddmog said:


> Well, so much for Masterbuilt's stellar customer service.  After no reply to my email, I called them.  Unfortunately, they are out of regulator hose assemblies and have no idea when they will be in stock..."it could be one month or three, we just don't know."  Their suggestion was to exchange the entire unit for a new one at Home Depot.  I'm sorry, but I'm not driving 50 miles round trip to exchange a brand new unit!  Ok, I'm done ranting!


Update on the above.  After a discouraging phone call, I finally got a return email a couple of days later.  They apologized for the defective parts and asked for the model number of my smoker (included in first email) so they could send out new parts.  Three days later I get another email stating the hose/valve/regulator kit is on a 2-4 week back order and that I could either place the back order or exchange my unit.  I opted to back order the parts even though I was told on the phone they couldn't do that.  Another three days later I get a return email saying the order had been placed and it would ship as soon as parts become available.  The very next day I get a Fed-Ex tracking number for the shipment.  Well, the package arrived today and I'm blown away!  Not only did the new regulator hose assembly arrive, it was a nicer part than the one in the pic above.  It actually has brass fittings that are threaded into the regulator and not the cheapo one!  They also included a new valve, control knob, and mounting screws. Despite a somewhat sluggish response time to emails and varying opinions on being able to back order, I'm impressed.

Now, can anyone tell me what size brass adapter fittings I need to install my Bayou Classic needle valve?  It has 1/4" NPT ends...one side male, the other side female.  I think I read somewhere that I needed to reduce that down to 1/8" to fit the regulator and hose.  Anyone know for sure?  Thanks!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's a pic of my needle valve set up:









Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## cmayna (Feb 4, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> ... Tighten, loosen, turn, tighten, loosen, turn..... inspect the two faces a determine the problem and fix it.. or replace the two mating surfaces.....


Very good suggestion, especially when you are running brake and fuel lines in your vintage car/truck.


----------



## toddmog (Feb 4, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Here's a pic of my needle valve set up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what size adapters you used to fit from the regulator to the valve and the valve to the hose?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2014)

cmayna said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > ... Tighten, loosen, turn, tighten, loosen, turn..... inspect the two faces a determine the problem and fix it.. or replace the two mating surfaces.....
> ...





You learn that stuff when working on cold concrete in your driveway...  I guess only us old folks understand stuff like that.....


----------



## cmayna (Feb 5, 2014)

toddmog said:


> Can you tell me what size adapters you used to fit from the regulator to the valve and the valve to the hose?


Sorry, I don't remember what size the adapters are.  I just took everything with me to my local hardware store and found the pieces which worked.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Feb 5, 2014)

The hose that came with my Smoke Vault is 3/8". Not sure if yours is the same.


----------

